# bagged salt users!



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

Just curious to see what everyones prices are (either local or around the country) and where do you get it from? Here in cleveland (abraxus, local supplier) we range anywhere from 185-280 a pallet (depending on time of year and availability) current pricing 240 a pallet (80 pound bags) of basically just road salt, that is bagged. The pallets only range anywhere from 10-35 dollars if you get 50 pound bags instead of 80 pounders. 

80 pound pallets have 30 bags per pallet
50 pound pallets have 48 bags per pallet

also, how many pallets do you average per year? do you guys get discounts with quantity? 
what bagged products do you use? road salt, calcium, treated road salt? 

let all of the bagged users talk it out!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Pallet of LavaMelt (CMA) 49, 50pound bags around $630.00

Pallet of Roadrunner 59,40lbs bags $530.00 pallet.

Im on my 3rd pallet this year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys are taking it hard on those salt prices.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Tell me about it


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Rock salt 3.79 a bag or 185.71 a pallet.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

I followed a thread on here about bagging bulk, and ordered everything that was used to do it. Bought 3 ton and my son and I bagged it in a couple evenings, came out to half of what I was paying for bagged straight salt, and we used Clearlane.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Weve run 20 tons of bagged so far this year. I purchased solar salt at $4/bag, I had to pick it up. A pallet of 50lbs bags is actually 49 bags.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I get my bagged rock salt from Conserv fs, I payed $4.10 per bag,(after taxes) 50lb bags, 49 bags per pallet. $200.90 per pallet. I've gone through one and a half pallets this year. I only salt two accounts tho.


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

grandview;1608513 said:


> You guys are taking it hard on those salt prices.


tell me about it. i finally made the change to bulk salt this year, but i was just curious to see how everyone else is handling it!


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

wewille;1608603 said:


> Weve run 20 tons of bagged so far this year. I purchased solar salt at $4/bag, I had to pick it up. A pallet of 50lbs bags is actually 49 bags.


solar salt? do you like that better than standard rock salt?


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

V_Scapes;1608511 said:


> Pallet of LavaMelt (CMA) 49, 50pound bags around $630.00
> 
> Pallet of Roadrunner 59,40lbs bags $530.00 pallet.
> 
> Im on my 3rd pallet this year.


now those prices are crazy!


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

whats bagged salt?


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Rock salt I pay for is $160 pallet. Comes out of kansas and is in a plastic bag.

7 of 9 locations want earthwise and its $350/pallet. All 50 lb. bags.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

We usually pay around $3.70/bag preseason. Didnt feel like holding it over all summer like last year so we didn't order more til we were running low this year. Ended up paying $4.30/bag mid season. It was inevitable though as I don't have the room to hold 20 skids of salt once my fertilizer comes in. We have gone through about 28 pallets so far this year. For us...we have a pretty good setup with our spreaders and loading/unloading. Bulk would not work for our situation. We can make damn good money with bagged salt. I would be a liar if I said I wasn't at all tempted by bulk magic salt though. My obstacles are new spreaders, storage, loading, holdover. Basically comes down to a new Vbox, building a clearspan storage area, small skid steer, and keep it covered I guess for holdover.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

$260.00 per pallet or about $5.30 per bag. We've gone through 7 pallets so far. But will need some tomorrow morning.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

this year ordered late 4.10 bag rock salt 50 lb bags 200.90 per skid. calcium 10.99 50 lb bag 549.50 skid. went throught 14 skids so fare of rock salt . calcium gone . got 1 skid on each truck and 125 bags salt and few bags triple blend at ware house ...going to try and get shop and salt bin built this summer and go bulk next year .. but been saying that for few years now :laughing:got the land to build, got the bobcat to load, got the truck craft dump bed to install spreader on, its on 94 chevy 1 ton 454 4x4 flat bed dulley ,with 8 ft curtis plow with wings. its 1 of my back up trucks . just need to get it done .ussmileyflag


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Man, its good to have some secrets. I can get a skid of calcium for around the same price some of you are paying for plain old rock salt. Its good to know people at the manufacture, and only be a couple hours away from them. We don't do a ton of salting, but I have used 2 skids (a little over a ton each) so far this season and just picked up another this past monday.payup


----------



## Gioscapes (Jan 14, 2013)

We switch to bulk 2 years ago. Before we were paying $245 a skid (49 bags) Plus tax.Bulk and bag both have there ups and downs. 
Bulk Good: Way CHEAPER more Profit
Faster, Ready to go in hopper no bags to cut open
Never leave the warm cab, Push a button
Bag Good: Easy to see salt useage per job
Start up cost lower with a push spreader($250) v box($3500)
Bulk Bad: Harder to see your usage per job site
Start up cost
Harder to brake up cemented salt in a hopper. 
Less room for blowers, lifting over side 
Bag Bad: Not cheap, lower profit
More time in labor. Brake Up Hard Bags, Cut, Pour, Spill, Push, Slip, Again, Cut, Pour, Spill More, Slip, Lift spreader in bed.

Anybody anything else that i missed.


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

abjacq;1609343 said:


> solar salt? do you like that better than standard rock salt?


I too use Solar Salt...Morton's...the stuff for water softners. My spreader is gravity fed and this stuff works like a charm. I tried rock salt and the slightest moisture would clog the hopper mouth. The only downfall to Morton is their lack of consistency...one bag will be beautiful 1B sized salt pieces. Next bag will be 2B or larger pieces all throughout. These larges pieces, on occasion, clog the hopper opening. But all in all...this is the way to go and works best for me. I get 40 pound bags for $3.74 + tax. It's also less harsh then typical rock salt.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I pay 4.99 a 44 lb.bag by the skid . 56 bags


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

abjacq;1609343 said:


> solar salt? do you like that better than standard rock salt?


I bought originally because it was cheaper, and it does flow through our western 1000 spreaders much easier. On very cold days i mix some good ice melt in with it. We leave our parking lots black and wet!Thumbs Up


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

currently I pay $8 a bag. using calcium treated salt (ice melt). I'd say I've been through maybe a pallet and a half. 

the commercial property I have doesn't get salted a lot and when it does it only takes 12-15 50 lbs bags to cover the whole thing. 

since I plan on adding only another lot of around the same size next season I'll be sticking with bagged. not to mention I don't have a place to store bulk. 

I'm getting it from a local place where he is open 24/7 during storms so I can just get as needed. don't have to store anything.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

abjacq;1609343 said:


> solar salt? do you like that better than standard rock salt?


Seems very close to the same... Yet cheaper. It works just like rock and leaves residual 
I mix it to make small batches of brine sometimes. It works INSTANTLY!

Only problem is the one stated below:



yardatwork;1611597 said:


> I too use Solar Salt...Morton's...the stuff for water softners. My spreader is gravity fed and this stuff works like a charm. I tried rock salt and the slightest moisture would clog the hopper mouth. The only downfall to Morton is their lack of consistency...*one bag will be beautiful 1B sized salt pieces*. *Next bag will be 2B or larger pieces all throughout.* These larges pieces, on occasion, clog the hopper opening. But all in all...this is the way to go and works best for me. I get 40 pound bags for $3.74 + tax. It's also less harsh then typical rock salt.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

I normally buy 2 loads 18 pallets per load but with mild winter and surplus from last year i only bought 1 load this year. I buy salt from 1 company and hire a trucking company to deliver. This year with fuel increase was alittle higher averaged out to 3.90 a 50 lb bag of halite rock salt. Im going bulk next year already building a 24x16 addition on to my garage to store it and doing the search for a good v-box. I found bulk for $60.00 / ton but have to truck it 100 miles. I will still have to buy some bags due 2 of my subs have tailgate spreaders for few accounts , might get by with around 7-8 skids for them.


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

I love solar salt. I get extra course. It has a fair amount of small pieces but also larger pieces that hang around longer.


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

i was paying 3.50 a bag delivered if i bought 5+ skids. i went through 20 pallets and payed 171.50 a skid but like i said that was delivered and it was water softener salt. i find it cheaper and it is a really small rock size which works better using less salt. it also spreads much better getting better coverage than the bigger road rock salt. its is like what you get with the purple bulk salt that i get because i have v-boxes and tailgate spreaders. slowly switching to all v-boxes


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

$9.98/50lb bag of potassium chloride ice melt... Switching to bulk this year even though I don't use the quantity it produces.... Getting a ton at a time from my buddy for $50/ton... Figuring ill use it all by the end of winter and maybe more.


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting slaughtered here by local companies at 250$ a pallet, interested in a tractor trailer load if someone can point me in the right direction. Local isnt the answer apparently.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Got mine in Oct. 180.50 a pallet / 49 bags of 50lbs. Rock Salt
Now it is $283.29 a pallet.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I ran out of ice melt for walkways last week and went to the hardware store to get a couple bags. You ready for this?

Potasium chloride - FIFTY FIVE dollars for a 50 pound bag

Calcium Chloride was 30 dollars for a 50 pound bag 

and just plain rock salt was 12 dollars per bag. I almost **** when I heard him list the prices to me


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

I could ship it to you from Chicago for those prices haha


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Jguck25;1674960 said:


> I ran out of ice melt for walkways last week and went to the hardware store to get a couple bags. You ready for this?
> 
> Potasium chloride - FIFTY FIVE dollars for a 50 pound bag
> 
> ...


I could get kosher sea salt from Shoprite for that price! lol


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

8.49-8.99 40 kg per bag 30 on a skid, some places if you buy 4 or more skids prices lowers a little. that's for rock salt,tailgate friendly


----------



## D&A Landscaping (Sep 12, 2013)

3.75 on 1-6 pallets 3.65 7-12 3.55 13-17 3.45 for a truck load


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

We use about a pallet a storm. 
49 bags per pallet. $8 per bag is the best price we get.
we have 4 pallets on hand at the moment. 
In years past we have paid as high as $9-$10 a bag when there is a shortage of bagged ice melt. 
Usually happens towards the end of the season............
We use about half a super sack of ice slicer(bulk) per storm as well. (2200 lbs)


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I just got a tailgate/receiver spreader... Snoway 6 yard. No vibrator yet. Never done salt. What is the difference in all them? According to SW, it does "Bagged Ice Melters", "Calcium Chloride", and "Sodium Chloride". Rock salt, I understand but all you guys are telling me there are many, many types of rocksalt. I don't see anyone on this thread talking about Calcium Chloride - flake.
Stupid question - what works the best overall? Then, what are the circumstances when you change and use something else other than standard rocksalt?
Are there guidelines on what to use when or is it find something that works and stick with it?
According to SW, it is not rated for sand. Anyone know why? Anyone mix part sand and salt?
I'm going to use bag. I don't really have storage but can do a pallet or so.
Oh, and is there a basic way to charge? (yea, I know not an easy answer but just point me in the direction)


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

Just wanted to jump in on this because im new to the salt game too. Ive been doing lawn care for a while and the last winter storm here in texas left a bunch of ice behind. I took a call and spread salt using my walk behind spreader for a local business. Its a small town and Ice melt was not available anywhere. The ONLY thing I could find was stock salt. Way too fine, and didn't work very well. So im subscribing to learn more about this. Seems that the solar salt at about 4 bucks a bag would be the way to go for someone only needing about 10 bags at a time.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

rbljack;1678781 said:


> Just wanted to jump in on this because im new to the salt game too. Ive been doing lawn care for a while and the last winter storm here in texas left a bunch of ice behind. I took a call and spread salt using my walk behind spreader for a local business. Its a small town and Ice melt was not available anywhere. The ONLY thing I could find was stock salt. Way too fine, and didn't work very well. So im subscribing to learn more about this. Seems that the solar salt at about 4 bucks a bag would be the way to go for someone only needing about 10 bags at a time.


This doesnt answer your question, but i just had to say that its very weird seeing someone from texas on here. haha

Maybe you could order it online and have it shipped? Not really sure. Ask someone at home depot?


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I run solar salt at $4.64 for a 40 pound bag...it was $3.77 last year...almost a full $1.00 increase. I find it easier to just buy as I need vs. storing pallets. I use a half pallet per run and at any given time I have 30 bags in my truck at the start of the day. That's here in Western, PA.


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

Jguck25;1678864 said:


> This doesnt answer your question, but i just had to say that its very weird seeing someone from texas on here. haha
> 
> Maybe you could order it online and have it shipped? Not really sure. Ask someone at home depot?


I hear ya...LOL. I figured people would think I was just trying to derail their postings, but not the case. We got hit with a pretty bad storm that left everything icy for about two days to three days, and its the second time it happened in about 3 weeks. So after taking that call to do the first job, they asked if I would be interested in the future and I told them yes. So now I need to educate myself a bit. Im originally from New Jersey, and spent a lot of time in South datoka and Idaho, so not new to snow and shoveling, but never did it commercially. I was on lawncare.com, so this became my first stop to learn the other part of the game.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I could get salt for the prices you are all complaining about...

This year 1 pallet(56 40lb bags) of Roadrunner (cal. chlor,mag.chlor,sod.chlor blend) about $515.00/pallet.

Used to use Lava Melt (CMA) for over $600/pallet. it works well but the material is too fine and doesnt stick around too long.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I use water softener salt, (just for sidewalks) works great and it is cheaper. $3.73 a bag $193 for a pallet with 49 bags on it.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

V_Scapes;1680796 said:


> I wish I could get salt for the prices you are all complaining about...
> 
> This year 1 pallet(56 40lb bags) of Roadrunner (cal. chlor,mag.chlor,sod.chlor blend) about $515.00/pallet.
> 
> Used to use Lava Melt (CMA) for over $600/pallet. it works well but the material is too fine and doesnt stick around too long.


Well then why are you using store brand ice melters? Find a feed store and get some from them. Or order from a supplier. See if a few competitors want to split a semi load.

I get proslicer, treated salt, for $5.25 a bag and halite for $4. Of course that is by the semi load. I've used 21 pallets so far this year. Went through 16 pallets in one storm. Was a 3 day storm though. Should be around 4 pallets per normal storm.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm paying about $5.50 a bag for a 49 bag pallet. I use about one pallet of H rock salt per storm. My problem is I have no yard to store additional pallets if I wanted to buy more in advance, so I end up just buying and carying around one pallet in each storm.


----------

